# Skid Loader Wanted!



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am looking for a good used skid loader to be used for running a snow blower during the winter. It must have a heater and be a diesel model, would prefer close to central MN but would drive up to a day away to get one if it was what I was looking for at a good price.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

You can come with me to the Mpls Auto Auction...they have a heavy equipment auction every month. Dozens of skids to choose from. Send me a PM if you're interested and I'll give you the rest of the details.

Also, IRAY auctions in Foley is another option and they're open to the public ------>

http://www.iraymn.com/


----------



## rodbuilder (Jan 24, 2009)

*Asv rc50 track loader for sale*

I have just what you need!!! This is a 50hp 2004 ASV RC50 track loader with pallet forks and bucket. If you'll give me my asking price I'll enclose the cab for you and will also give you my 8 foot poly plow for an additional $300!!!!!!!!

Send me an email so I can send you a link to more information on it.

I have just what you need!!! This is a 50hp 2004 ASV RC50 track loader with pallet forks and bucket. If you'll give me my asking price I'll enclose the cab for you and will also give you my 8 foot poly plow for an additional $300!!!!!!!!

Call me at 815 - 973 - 8128


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

rodbuilder;1045614 said:


> I have just what you need!!! This is a 50hp 2004 ASV RC50 track loader with pallet forks and bucket. If you'll give me my asking price I'll enclose the cab for you and will also give you my 8 foot poly plow for an additional $300!!!!!!!!
> 
> Send me an email so I can send you a link to more information on it.
> 
> ...


You do realize this thread is over 2.5 years old...


----------

